# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Mất biểu tượng cái loa dưới màn hình

## trangnt

mình nghĩ bạn kô nghe được nhạc là kô phải tại cái bt loa bị mất
mà do cài thiếu driver bạn ạ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
bạn thử chuột phải my computer / manage / xem có bị thiếu driver audio kô?

----------


## inhongdang

nếu bạn không nghe được nhạc thì có thể do các lỗi sau:
-phần cứng chưa được cài phần mềm hỗ trợ sau khi cài lại hđh, bạn có thể mang đĩa cài hỗ trợ cho phần cứng là xong.
-loa của bạn có vấn đề, bạn có thể mang ra thợ hoặc cắm vào một máy nghe nhạc có rắc tương thích để thử.
-phần mền sử dụng để chạy nhạc lỗi do vi rút hoặc không hỗ trợ đuôi nhạc mà bạn cần nghe, bạn có thể thử một phần mềm chạy nhạc khác biết liền.
nếu bạn muốn hiện cái loa nhỏ lên nhì mình mác nhá, mình thường làm thế này.
1.vào start
2.chọn 'control panel'
3.chọn 'sounds and driver'
4.tại tab 'volume' bạn đánh dấu vào 'place volume ico in the taskbar'

----------


## ductri2102

các bạn vui lòng chỉ dẫn giúp:
máy của mình vẫn đang cài windows media player 10 nhưng không hiểu sao biểu tượng cái loa nhỏ phía góc phải dưới màn hình biến mất nên mình không nghe được âm thanh nữa. các bạn chỉ dẫn giúp mình khôi phục cái loa nhỏ đó để mình có thể nghe được âm thanh. cám ơn các bạn nhiều.

----------


## bocghenem

> mình nghĩ bạn kô nghe được nhạc là kô phải tại cái bt loa bị mất
> mà do cài thiếu driver bạn ạ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
> bạn thử chuột phải my computer / manage / xem có bị thiếu driver audio kô?


mình đã làm như bạn nói và thấy ở chỗ audio device có dấu hỏi và chấm than màu vàng.
nếu mình muốn cài lại drive âm thanh thì phải tải về drive cho cảd âm thanh.
vậy làm sao biết ký hiệu, mã số card âm thanh để tìm driver của nó,bạn vui lòng chỉ giúp?

----------


## kenshin

> mình đã làm như bạn nói và thấy ở chỗ audio device có dấu hỏi và chấm than màu vàng.
> nếu mình muốn cài lại drive âm thanh thì phải tải về drive cho cảd âm thanh.
> vậy làm sao biết ký hiệu, mã số card âm thanh để tìm driver của nó,bạn vui lòng chỉ giúp?


đầu tiên là đánh dxdiag vào "run để xem cấu hình máy roài vào search driver cho cấu hình máy đó
tiếp theo
nếu ban đầu bạn mua máy có đĩa driver người ta cho thì bây giờ bỏ vào mà cài
còn nếu không thì chuột phải vào dấu hỏi vàng đó chọn update driver , lúc này sẽ có 2 lựa chọn cho bạn 1 win tự tìm kiếm trên internet và những nơi có thể tìm [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] hai là bạn cho máy tự tìm trong ổ cd ( phải có cái đĩa cd 25.000 driver hoặc hơn thế, mua thì ra tiệm mà mua có 12k cái, còn không thì đánh từ "đĩa 400.000 driver vào mà tìm trên mạng down về roài ghi đĩa
cách cuối xem ai có máy cấu hình tương tự(nếu không hiểu gì về cấu hình thì nhìn bề ngoài thấy giống giống hỏi xem nó có đĩa driver ko mượn dùng đỡ
nhiều cách mà bạn 
chúc thành công

----------


## susason

kho driver âm thanh
http://download.com.vn/drivers/audio+card/index.aspx

----------

